# AF 6dp5dt. Why?



## mrs bubble (Apr 20, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Well, the subject heading says it all. Yesterday, I was 6dp5dt and my period started. At first I tried to be positive and think perhaps it's implantation bleeding but as the day went on it became full on AF. 

I'm gutted and I really hoped this would be my time. Everything seemed to go so well, I had a 'textbook' blastocyst, a good transfer and have already had a successful pregnancy following IUI with clomid.

What I'd like your thoughts on is why did my period start so soon? I thought I would at least have made it until closer to OTD. 

Lots of love and luck to you all. xxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Mrs bubble

So sorry to hear about your BFN - it is such an emotional roller coaster and so upsetting when there is no apparent explanation.

I had 4 BFNs and bled around 7-10 days post 5dt. In the end I switched clinics and had immune tests. I discovered I was producing progesterone antibodies (picked up by testing 48hours post transfer and I was given gestone plus cyclogest) and I also had high natural killer cells.

Check out the immune thread if you want more info.

KA xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My sister started bleeding properly about 6 days after a blast and like you, we at first thought it was implantation bleeding and were so excited for her.

The clinic suggested that it is quite rare to bleed this early and it almost seemed that her womb had rejected the embryo very quickly.  They have suggested that perhaps she didn't absorb the progesterone very well and when she uses her frozen blast's they will give more progesterone support.

Good luck on your journey.

Stacey
x


----------



## mrs bubble (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.  Your messages have given me something to go on in preparation for my review appointment and I've started researching the things you've mentioned.  I was taking 2 x 400mg cyclogest pessaries each day from after EC.  Do you have any thoughts on what the next stage would be and what tests could be done to determine the failure to absorb progesterone or other reasons why implantation failed so early on?  

Strangely, on the cycle I conceived my daughter, my progesterone levels on day 21 were low (47, I think) and that was the only cycle when I did not use the progesterone pessaries.  Now that I've stopped to think it through, with my failed IUIs (all of which apparently looked good 'on paper') I failed to make it to test day and started bleeding 10-12 days post-IUI.  

Thanks again for taking the time to reply.  I really appreciate it. xxxx


----------

